# [SOLVED] Uninstall Java 6 update 7



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

My O/S Vista basic
Can anyone tell me how I can uninstall Java 6 update 7.
It cannot be done via control panel-uninstall a program
It is causing a problem on certain downloads such as 
Open Office this application gets so far then says it 
has met a problem with Java 6.
I have Java 6 update 11.
Your help would be appreciated.
Ron.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Try the Java removal tool . . http://www.majorgeeks.com/download5967.html


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Thank you for the link simpswr unfortunately I cannot find a link to download the Tool JavaRA
I hold my head in shame.:embarrassed
Ron


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Click on the link . . then on any of the links under Downloads


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Thanks.....silly old fool that I am.
I run the tool, but I still cannot un-install Java 6 v7
I get error 1316 
C\Windows installer\jre 1.6.0-7 tftw.msi

I will try again tomorrow in case I missed something, but I did extract all the files.
Ron.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Try running the tool in Safe Mode . .


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

I will try running it in safe mode, but I it will now be tomorrow as I have a
Red+ lunch to attend and won't be back until late pm.
Thank you so very much for your help, I will keep you posted.
Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Hi simpswr,
No joy I’m afraid If I try to open Java tool in safe mode it just hangs. And I have to force shut down.
If I open the tool in normal mode and use it , the java log (9 pages of it) says it has found and removed
The old installation, but unfortunately it hasn’t.
I had a look on the web and found this M$ web page that offers a windows installer clean up tool, but
Does offer a warning that it could uninstall other progs, do you think it worth a try?
The web page is http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301
Ron.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

It's a good tool . . just be carefull what you choose to uninstall . . you can take out anything Java, then reinstall the newest once you have the old junk out


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Thanks simpswr
I will have a go with that, I didn't want to use it unless you thought it was OK. 
I will only tell it to uninstall Java 6 update 7 as the
latest Java 6 update 11 gives me no trouble.
I will keep you posted.
Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Not having much luck.
I downloaded the tool to my desk top and when I opened it using as administrator a box came up saying.....
"Can't find script engine "VBScript" for script
C:\user\Ron\App Data\Temp\IXP000.TMP\StartMsi.vbs".

Do you think this might be missing after using the Java tool? if so I could do a System Restore back to before yesterday when I first used the tool.

Ron.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

I can't imagine the java tool would have done that, but it could be related to the inability to uninstall you are having. . . You may have a corrupted download . . I would try it again, but save the file to a different place


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Thanks simpswr
I will try D/L it to another place tomorrow.
Will keep you posted.
I am used to these problems, I always have the weird ones, I never have a nice straight forward problem.
Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*

Well I can hardly believe this.....
I have spent some time trying to get rid Java6 update 7 all day on and off,
tried various ways also in safe mode with no luck, but I had a thought, why not try ToniArts Easy Clean, used his uninstall option which used Java install/uninstall facility and after doing it 3 times I went to add/remove and it uninstalled.
So I am a happy bunny.
Very many thanks simpswr for you help and advise.

Ron.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall Java 6 update 7*










Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

